# Eliquid help



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

I'm planning on buying 100ml eliquid from VM but haven't tried any of their juices before. I need help trying to find a flavor that's good. I'm not such a menthol fan, I like flavors that are rich and full of flavor like custard or something like berries....

Currently I'm looking at their berry blaze and peach rooibos, anyone have an opinion about these flavors? Relate the taste... and suggest other good ones too.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/15)

Both of those are great juices... personally I prefer the Peach Rooibos but Berry Blaze is very popular! 

Others I enjoy mixed with Menthol Ice are the Strawberry and the Pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both of those are great juices... personally I prefer the Peach Rooibos but Berry Blaze is very popular!
> 
> Others I enjoy mixed with Menthol Ice are the Strawberry and the Pineapple.


Yeah I was also considering the peach rooibos. Thanks mate.


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/7/15)

also look at the banana cream - one of my all time favs


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both of those are great juices... personally I prefer the Peach Rooibos but Berry Blaze is very popular!
> 
> Others I enjoy mixed with Menthol Ice are the Strawberry and the Pineapple.


Can you relate the taste of the peach rooibos and berry blaze to something familiar?


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> also look at the banana cream - one of my all time favs


What can you relate it to?


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/7/15)

a banana milkshake ..


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

@RowanFrancis have you tried the peach rooibos? I'm looking for a very bold flavor not slight hints of flavor. Like certain flavors the taste is very subtle and in others it's bold.


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/7/15)

its a good peach with a nice tang of rooibos ..i have some hiding somewhere


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> its a good peach with a nice tang of rooibos ..i have some hiding somewhere


And is the flavor full on?


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

peach ice tea with rooibos , personally not suited to my palette


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

i tried the vm4,banana cream,strawberry,smurfette,coffee,mint choc


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

shabbar said:


> i tried the vm4,banana cream,strawberry,smurfette,coffee,mint choc


What's your rating on the banana cream?


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> @RowanFrancis have you tried the peach rooibos? I'm looking for a very bold flavor not slight hints of flavor. Like certain flavors the taste is very subtle and in others it's bold.


Imo the Berry Blaze is far more bold than the Peach Rooibos. I have tasted both. Berry Blaze is all that HRH vapes. Think it is one of VM's best sellers. Let it steep for about a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

id say a 7/10 . if u like bananas this will be for you


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Andre said:


> Imo the Berry Blaze is far more bold than the Peach Rooibos. I have tasted both. Berry Blaze is all that HRH vapes. Think it is one of VM's best sellers. Let it steep for about a week.


What's your opinion on the banana cream? And can you describe or relate what the berry blaze tastes like?


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

theres a link somewhere with vm juice reviews . thats gonna answer all your questions


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> What's your opinion on the banana cream? And can you describe or relate what the berry blaze tastes like?


Banana Cream is great too, but it is a dessert juice so much sweeter. The best banana dessert juice I have tasted.
Berry Blaze is far less sweet, more of an all day vape. A nice combination of berry flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Andre said:


> Banana Cream is great too, but it is a dessert juice so much sweeter. The best banana dessert juice I have tasted.
> Berry Blaze is far less sweet, more of an all day vape. A nice combination of berry flavours.


Looks like I'll get the berry blaze 100ml and a few 10ml of other juices. Amy idea what the delivery cost is to dbn?


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I'll get the berry blaze 100ml and a few 10ml of other juices. Amy idea what the delivery cost is to dbn?


No, check their web site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I'll get the berry blaze 100ml and a few 10ml of other juices. Amy idea what the delivery cost is to dbn?



Hi @daniel craig 
Buying 100ml of a juice you haven't tried may be risky

Why dont you rather buy several 10ml samples from Vapour Mountain
That way you can try quite a few of them fairly inexpensively - and then buy the ones you like in bigger volumes.

I would say that generally VM juices are bold in flavour.
I like their Choc Mint, their Strawberry and their Berry Blaze.
I mix Choc Mint with a few drops of the Coffee concentrate
And the other two I mix with a bit of menthol - but they are great on their own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I'll get the berry blaze 100ml and a few 10ml of other juices. Amy idea what the delivery cost is to dbn?



i would suggest getting 10/30mls across the range and decide what flavors are for u.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

great minds @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/15)

Ah, just realised @daniel craig - you want to go for the current VM special...

I would still recommend rather sampling a few of their flavours first in the smaller sizes.


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, just realised @daniel craig - you want to go for the current VM special...
> 
> I would still recommend rather sampling a few of their flavours first in the smaller sizes.


I think I'll take the berry in 100ml and I'll take some 10ml samples to try out


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

the vm4 is also good


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

shabbar said:


> the vm4 is also good


I'm not a big tobacco fan.


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

its very subtle , more diddle daddle flavour .


----------



## Mufasa (2/7/15)

I agree with @shabbar - VM4 is more of a caramel dessert flavour than tobacco. The VM banana cream is probably the one juice I have vaped the most of. It is not simply a banana flavouring added to PG/VG like a lot of juices. It is a rich and creamy dessert type of banana. You will not be disappointed. I have tried on a number of occasions to DIY it and I can't get even close. @Oupa is obviously adding some magic to that juice or maybe it is the love with which those juices are made.


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Mufasa said:


> I agree with @shabbar - VM4 is more of a caramel dessert flavour than tobacco. The VM banana cream is probably the one juice I have vaped the most of. It is not simply a banana flavouring added to PG/VG like a lot of juices. It is a rich and creamy dessert type of banana. You will not be disappointed. I have tried on a number of occasions to DIY it and I can't get even close. @Oupa is obviously adding some magic to that juice or maybe it is the love with which those juices are made.


Have you tried the berry blaze? 
I'll be sure to add banana cream to my list


----------



## Mufasa (2/7/15)

I have tried the Berry Blaze, but not for me. I struggle with any fruit type juice, so it has nothing to do with VM's juice. I can only vape fruity juices mixed with some menthol. To me VM's new XXX is perfect. Mixed fruits and berries, with a slight touch of menthol.


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Mufasa said:


> I have tried the Berry Blaze, but not for me. I struggle with any fruit type juice, so it has nothing to do with VM's juice. I can only vape fruity juices mixed with some menthol. To me VM's new XXX is perfect. Mixed fruits and berries, with a slight touch of menthol.


Menthol catches my throat.


----------



## Mufasa (2/7/15)

We recently had this discussion here on the forum regarding menthol. I never ever touched a menthol cigarette and can't say that I enjoy mints or mint gum, but if I add a little bit to some of the juices it makes it perfect. It is almost as if it removes any rough edges on a juice.


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/15)

Mufasa said:


> We recently had this discussion here on the forum regarding menthol. I never ever touched a menthol cigarette and can't say that I enjoy mints or mint gum, but if I add a little bit to some of the juices it makes it perfect. It is almost as if it removes any rough edges on a juice.


Menthol I keep for when I have the flu  I use 18mg menthol but did try 6mg, I still find it a bit unpleasant. I never try mixing it though because I'm more into custard flavors and berry flavors. I also like flavors that are rich and have like a thick creamy kind of effect and full of flavor


----------



## EchoZA (2/7/15)

I'm currently running a 60/40 blend of Grape Soda & Gummi Berry Juice. Both #VapeKing flavours. It's my go to blend


----------



## pieter15 (2/7/15)

I got my VM juices this week and I can recommend the following:

Legends Dean, coffee with vanilla flavour
Xxx, fresh and fruity with a bit of menthol on the exhale
Coffee, but I dilute this one
VM4 special reserve but not an ADV for me

Overall I am very impressed with the quality. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84 (2/7/15)

Got my VM juices this week and I can recommend the following:

Legends Dean, coffee vanilla
Coffee, I dilute it though
Xxx, fresh and fruity
Vm4, not an ADV for me though

Overall very impressed with the quality


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

